# What baby food you use in your shrimp tank ?!?!



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi guys.

I created this pool cuz I wanna get some info on what everyone here is using as baby food in their shrimp tanks.

We all know there are more than a few products out there designed to promote and maintain the biofilm in the aquarium.

So let's hear what you guys are using and how is it working for you.

I'm using the Shirakura Ebi-Chi and I'm pretty satisfied with the survival rate of my shrimplets.

I can't say what's the % but I have babies crawling in my tank everywhere.

What about you ?!?


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

I let them eat the algae until they are big enough to snack on wafers, zucchini etc. Works for me....


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Sinerviz said:


> I let them eat the algae until they are big enough to snack on wafers, zucchini etc. Works for me....


this is fine so long as your tank isn't over populated.

Keep in mind also that new born crs only stays in 1 spot for the first few days so if their no food in that area they don't make it. Most baby deaths occur in the first 10 days.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I use Chi Ebi also... my best selling product and I'm going to have to order more because I'm out :~~~


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

J-P said:


> I use Chi Ebi also... my best selling product and I'm going to have to order more because I'm out :~~~


Do you have any other baby food except Shirakura ?!?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

no unfortunately not.

I was looking into the Borneo Wild BiBi line as it is much cheaper but haven't tried it as of yet (cash strapped at the moment).


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Have you tried to get soma Mosura BioPlus ?!?

People say it's better than Chi-Ebi.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

In addition to Shirakura Ebi-Chi, I also add baby brime shrimps as well.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I've always wanted to try Ebita breed as I really like the ingredients.

Especially the normal feed.
http://www.ebitabreed-intl.com/bento.php


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Study of the University for Fisheries Science
Studies by students of the University for Fisheries Science in Hokkaido/Japan have shown that in those aquariums where Shirakura's Chi Ebi - rearing feed was used, significantly more baby shrimps survived and also developed better than in aquariums without the additional feeding of Chi Ebi. In their microscopical research they discovered that the population of the microorganisms which are particularly important for baby shrimps was more than ten times higher when feeding Chi Ebi than in a comparable aquarium without Chi Ebi. Further observations and positive side effects were the enhanced colour of the shrimps as well as crystal clear water.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

J-P said:


> I use Chi Ebi also... my best selling product and I'm going to have to order more because I'm out :~~~


Have you considered bringing in some Shirakura Mineral stones or powder?


----------

